# Whiting



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

Do most of you filet them or just scale them?


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

I usually scale and gut them, but don't fillet them, others may do it differently. If its a blue or spot, then I fillet the fish.

Cane44


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

Depends on how big they are. For bull whiting over maybe 14" I'll filet them; less messy and time consuming, and easier to cook. Smaller ones I'll just gut and scale.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Same here. Just the big ones get filleted.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I fillet everything. If it's not big enough to fillet - throw it back to catch another day!

Britt


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*filet or not filet?*

Good call gcsfgirl.steve


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> I fillet everything. If it's not big enough to fillet - throw it back to catch another day!
> 
> Britt


You must not keep many whiting then... or you're catching 1-2 pounders... where do you catch most of your whiting? I need to try that fishin' hole  .


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hurricane44 said:


> You must not keep many whiting then... or you're catching 1-2 pounders... where do you catch most of your whiting? I need to try that fishin' hole  .



When you're good you only catch the bulls! Just kidding!  I catch whiting off the end of the Garden City Pier and sometimes in the surf near the pier. Yes, a lot of them are small but I don't like to keep the small ones.

Brittany


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I scale and filet....


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

filet and then skin. leave scales on, it makes it easier to skin filets. cut away silver where belly is. just my opinion since there is concern of heavy metals, other pollutants.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

don't they have to be 10" to keep? 

that's big enough for filets. 

cheers
jerry


----------

